# Young lady who came to live with me



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

This is the young lady (Lilys daughter) who came to live with me from my mum. She is a bit moulty at mo so looks tatty lol but she is such a lady!


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2010)

Awww she is adorable


----------



## cracker:) (Jul 21, 2010)

awww how cute :001_wub:


----------



## Lollie1515 (Feb 9, 2010)

SOoooooooOOOOOOooooooOOOOO Cute!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

she has such a mature face Lol adorable


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

She's beautiful! Whats her name? Is she staying with you or passing through?


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Awww what a cutey 

*Heidi*


----------



## helebelina (Nov 11, 2009)

Aw, she's beauuuuutiful!! :001_tt1: I better not let my Toby see this pic or he will fall in love with her and want to leave Tess


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

Aw she's gorgeous!! :001_wub:


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

beautiful!  x


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Kammie said:


> She's beautiful! Whats her name? Is she staying with you or passing through?


 She is staying on here with me, mum named her flopsy but its not something i like lol im not a fluffy name person so im calling her Flo.


----------



## jemma_79 (Nov 1, 2009)

She is really stunning! Love her!


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

frags said:


> She is staying on here with me, mum named her flopsy but its not something i like lol im not a fluffy name person so im calling her Flo.


I like Flo!


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

oh i thought she was just holidaying


----------

